
Melbourne-based CI/CD platform Buildkite gets $28M AUD Series A - jhealy
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/18/melbourne-based-ci-cd-platform-buildkite-gets-28-million-aud-series-a-led-by-openview/
======
gtvwill
Cool to see some Aussies getting some funding. But they should use that seed
funding to pack the shit up and get the hell out of Aus. Else their software
should be assumed to be compromised. Cheers Aussie gov for your shit laws
allowing you to force backdoor and legally preventing employees or companies
from disclosing it. It sucks. You literally can't trust any software from Aus
anymore.

~~~
keithpitt
As someone who has either written, or reviewed every single line of code in
Buildkite, I can tell you that there is no backdoor. If anything, we are
constantly asking ourselves “how can we protect the customer from us in the
unlikely event we were compromised”. Also, with how modern software delivery
works, it’s impossible for an employee to make a change without someone
noticing.

